# Shimano ST-5510 front shifter trim problem



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

I have "Shimano 105" brifters shifting 9sp rear, front triples.
It has 4 click on front shift lever, it works like this:

click ring
0	low
1	low+
2	midle
3	midle+
4 high

I have not trim possibility on high ring. This is normal or something bad?!
:mad2:

Thanks,
gemesif


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

gemesif said:


> I have "Shimano 105" brifters shifting 9sp rear, front triples.
> It has 4 click on front shift lever, it works like this:
> 
> click ring
> ...


I'm pretty sure this is normal.


----------

